# Hello from Massachusetts



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :smile:


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome!!!!! Jump right on in and start sharing your stories! :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ReezenGirl. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:
Congratz on the Robin hood! :wav:


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes! 

Should I plan on this being an 'addicting' site? lol


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

ReezenGirl said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> Should I plan on this being an 'addicting' site? lol


Like crack, only without that gone look. c:


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I have no clue as to how addicting Crack (or any other drug is for that matter), but I'll take your word for it that it's addicting! lol

Where's everyone from?


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

*Welcome from Little Rhody*

Welcome to a fellow New Englander to AT


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT:teeth:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

NICE...........Welcome to AT


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Deerslayer25 said:


> NICE...........Welcome to AT


Thanks for the welcome, Deerslayer


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

909bowsniper said:


> Welcome to AT:smile:


Thanks for the welcome, 909bowsniper


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

rycountryboy said:


> :welcome: to AT






chuck7413 said:


> Welcome aboard!



Thanks Countryboy and Chuck!:star:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Swampfrogg!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------

